# "Becoming Jane"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

My wife loves a costume drama like a credit card without a limit. "Becoming Jane" is a biopic of sorts concerning the life of Jane Austen. Anne Hathaway surprised me in the title role showing more ability than I would have guessed. (Perhaps I'm being too hard on her Disney resume). The result is a story (and movie) not unlike "Pride and Prejudice". And that is point here: Austen wrote about the times she knew. A recommended rental for the curious and fans of costume dramas.

I should mention that this DVD has a 5.1 audio track with a larger dynamic range than I'm used to encountering on SD DVD's. Some spoken sections are very soft; sometimes the music is very loud. I finally elected to choose to activate the limiter in my player's menu. I'd be curious if others did the same.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

*Recommended*

Funny, my wife and I just watched it Saturday night. Any Jane Austen fan should really like this movie. It's well acted, directed and produced. There's also some gorgeous cinematography.

It's an interesting fictionalized account of Jane's teenage first love experiences based on actual events in her life. It goes a long way in explaining her work.

It's well worth a watch.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I loved it...of course I am a girl...graduated with a degree in English...and have to give Pride and Prejudice the honor of being one of the first novels I read that made me fall in love with literature. So I am a little biased I guess.:innocent: I also loved the incredible scenery shots.


----------

